# Newbie Portfolio Advice?



## cyro86 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am not sure this is the best place of these forums to post this question, but I think it might be.  I am also very new here, so please, go easy on me.

My question is if anyone knows of any good classes for screenwriting or directing that I could take that would help me develop my skills and hopefully help me build a portfolio for MFA program applications, which I hope to begin applying to in a few years?  I am located on Long Island in New York, close to Manhattan (about half-hour train ride to Penn Station). 

Right now, screenwriting and filmmaking are very new to me.  I have begun trying to write my first short film, teaching myself how to do it with several screenwriting books.  

I am very eager to start learning about the crafts, and hopefully, in the future, hone my knowledge and abilities in an MFA program.

Unfortunately, I am also currently a new graduate and unemployed at the moment (despite my best efforts to land a job) so I have limited resources, but I am very eager to learn.

If anyone has any suggestions as to classes or other things I should do to start building a portfolio (both for possible MFA applications and just for my own satisfaction), I would be grateful.

Thank you!


----------



## apex (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, from my interview they didn't even ask about my previous experiences in terms of education/classes.  I know a lot of people in many of the different programs come from law, medical, english, ect backgrounds, your previous experince isn't a deal breaker by any means. They just want people who have a strong point of view that can tell a story.  Work on your essays, scripts, and possible video sample that you are submitting.  That's all they really judge you on, I have heard of people with amazing film resumes getting rejected, so that isn't everything... Hope that helps!


----------



## Chris the Seaward (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey cyro86!  I'm in the same boat as you as far as applying to schools in the NYC area.  This is my second time applying to NYU and Columbia so while I can't really speak about what makes a portfolio successful for either school, I can tell you that the parameters for both are pretty different.

NYU wants a minimum of 60 pages in screenplay or stage play form.  That's the only form of creative writing they want not counting the personal statement.

Columbia want's a maximum of 10 pages in addition to a short screenplay based on a pre assigned scenario and a one page film treatment.

To that end, I plan on honing in on one of my feature length screenplays and do my best to make that sucker slick and polished to send to both as my "portfolio".

Best o' luck!

EDIT NOTE:  Also, taking a look at the scenarios Columbia presented last year and completing those assignments would probably be good practice, too.
Check out the info here.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Aug 21, 2010)

hi, 

i have had (or still having) the same situation as you do, even though i studied in film studies in college, which give me no experience in filmmaking, i only learned a bunch of film theories. so that means i have no portfolio built. but due to my experience from apply for last year's MFA, i think the top schools are not looking for brilliant portfolios(but you still need one to attract their attention), they are looking for people who have potentials in filmmaking, who know exactly what they want in filmmkaing. 

i got an interview at UCLA last year without beautiful portfolio, but i still messed it up becuz i was not very clear about what i want in filmmkaing, what is my strength and weakness, and also, i didnt know much about this profession becuz i didnt have experience in practical filmmaking. therefore, i think the best way to learn this is by getting into the practice of it, while you are actually doing it, you will start to learn and understand how will you interpret this art form, and as well, you will get your portfolio built up. 

it is hard to find your way in film making, i am still a little bit confused, but it is still interesting when you love it! 

i am not sure this can help a lot, i just said what i thought of... btw, take some short term programs if you can, it helps, i have been to NYFA for 4 weeks, it was so intensive that we were not able to produce "perfect" films, but it pushes us to get into action and think about it.


----------



## cyro86 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry for being MIA, guys.  Life has gotten a bit crazy, but I am back and focused again.  I appreciate your responses, though!  They are a great deal of help.

I am going to take all of the advice you've given and really go forward with it.  I've already gathered a list of schools I am interested in, and I will start looking at their assignments and practicing with them, so thank you, Chris!  An excellent idea!

I am also looking into continuing education filmmaking and screenwriting classes, mostly through the New School at this point.  I think that will provide me with some hands-on experience that Justanapple suggested.  (Perhaps you might be interested in that, too?  If you are, I can send over some information.)

I want to thank you for all of your responses again.  Reading them really demystified the process in some ways.It is also a relief to know that previous experience and one's film resume is not necessarily a deal breaker (thanks, Apex!).  As I said, I currently do not have any, and doubt I will have much by the time I start applying to programs (likely next year), so it is good to know that this is not necessarily a bad thing, just different.  And, it gives me hope that so long as my application is solid, I may still have a chance.


----------

